# [SOLVED] Upgrade options for Core 2 duo E7200



## achase4u (Mar 23, 2006)

I see I can get a core 2 quad for this lga 775 but it seems pricey at 175 used for old tech.

Would a core 2 duo E8600 be worthy?

This is my mothers PC for videos/youtube/browsing. Its got 2gb of ram and XP - I will be putting it up to 4gb ram and win 7 64bit. Just wondering if the CPU should be upgraded too...


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Upgrade options for Core 2 duo E7200*

For $175 I wouldn't do it but I've seen these old CPUs for sale on hardware forums for $50 or less. For that price it may be worth it. Just be sure the motherboard supports it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade options for Core 2 duo E7200*

From a E7200 to E8600 probably not, performance difference would be just over noticeable. Best bet is to start saving now to move to the faster i series , DDR3 and newer motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrade options for Core 2 duo E7200*

A matched pair of DDR2 RAM and a CPU, at retail price, is too much to put into older technology.


----------



## achase4u (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade options for Core 2 duo E7200*

Agreed there. Ok cool.

So any advice on what direction to go with newer tech? I am liking my amd FX 6200 rig personally...

Whats a good price effective solution for my moms browsing/youtubing needs?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade options for Core 2 duo E7200*

Take a look at the builds here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html there may be some room for tweaking dependent on which you prefer,the folks here will keep you right.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade options for Core 2 duo E7200*

Hi There,

A C2D with a 4GB RAM upgrade should be more than sufficient for the intended uses listed. I personally don't think it's necessary to build new.

However, if it's a gift for mum... then it would be nice!


----------



## achase4u (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade options for Core 2 duo E7200*

Excellent ! Thanks for the help. I think I'll wait another 6 months to a year to upgrade the mono CPU and ram... The extra ram and win 7 should help...


----------

